# Who wants to come swimming?!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well.. The whole state of NH is under a flash flood warning until tonight... We have been since last night... 
We already flooded quite a bit... My room (in the basement) got pretty wet... I heard the water running down my wall last night lol!

And our backyard looks like this :









So, I had to pick my milkers up and carry them over this and into the barn  my back is sore but they were pleased they didn't have to walk through it!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Your girls are spoiled!!!  Our yard looks like that. Even the ducks are hiding inside today. Our barn is all wet inside again from a leak we can't seem to stop. Hopefully you won't have to deal with much more rain and tomorrow it will be dried out some (hey, it could happen)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh dear! I hope it dries up soon! goaties must not be very pleased at the moment....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, they are very spoiled lol! I couldn't let them walk through it! Hehe!  besides... It would have been more work to try and get then to walk through it then it was to pick them up and carry them 

Our boys were all wet in the calf hut.. We put them in a kidding stall in the barn for the day.. I will move their house tomorrow when it is hopefully dry!

Thanks guys, I sure hope it dries up soon! Hoping that this storm coming will change direction or something before getting here! LOL! Wishful thinking 

And no, the girls are NOT pleased with this! Lol! Puffy let us know LOUD and clear!! :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is awful. And we are wishing it would rain. We haven't gotten any rain in over 2 weeks and the last few rains we got weren't enough to even water the plants.

I hope it dries up for you fast.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's not even showing it all... And it has receded a bit.. The whole platform on my hay feeder was underwater...  some of it has to be at least 6inches deep or so... It was more then half way up my boot!

I would gladly send you some of this rain if I could! Hope you can get a good rain shower soon!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's been monsooning here, on and off in the last week. more will come for me. the goats were NOT impressed with the whole thing. ours don't want to stay in their housing, but they don't want to go outside either. I tell them to suck it up, but they don't listen. lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hopefully your room dries out soon! That must be a pain! We just got a nice shower here yesterday and some the day before. Nothing quite like that, which I'm glad because I have school tomorrow and all the roads would be flooded so my bus wouldn't be able to get down my road. The roads around me flood terribly.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It was Southern NH soup today! Left rainy, dreariness came home to bright sunshine! They let everyone out early. Hope it dries out fast!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ your telling me! And don't rub it in! 

It has been drying up, we got a DOWN POUR while I was at work today.. 
The inside has been drying up, and then it just started bubbling up through cracks in the laundry room! Oye! But it's not raining now! Lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Glad to hear you're drying up!
I'm looking forward to winter. Snow doesn't cause flooding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No! No snow here! I hate snow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How awful.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That is a LOT of water! I haven't seen rain for months. Where is the happy medium here?!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like our goat pen after a soaking rain! We had all that flooding rain stuff on Saturday. It poured and poured. Not sure how much we got, but it was a lot. 
Hopefully it starts to dry out for you soon!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well that rain was a little much but we needed some rain bad, just didn't need it all at once.lol. Hoping to get a little more sunshine today and hope this humidity goes away. I can take the heat but not when its humid.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I know! This humidity is the worst! Makes me sick... At that last show in MA we went to I about passed out! Almost scratched from the last two classes and just left but I didn't have the energy to find Joanne to tell her so I just had my sister do go in for me... 

It seems to be drying slowly so that is good! In hoping the puddle will go down enough so I won't have to pick the girls up tonight and they can walk to the barn on their own..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Couple years ago it was raining SO MUCH that all the NID water ways (they are not in use, so it was solely filled from the rain) that run through my pasture were overflowing, and you have to go threw some of them to get from one end to the other. The water was mid-thigh high! And it was really really windy the entire time, it tried to blow me away a few times, actually moved me back a few feet!
It was awful, that was way too much rain for me! The horses were not happy that they had to wade through almost belly high water to get their food.

And my pig pens flash flooded so much that some of the little ones didnt make it, and a half grown one didnt make it.

The flooding lasted quite a while, few days non stop down pour. Then a month or so after that episode, we got about a foot of snow that lasted a month!


----------

